# Paint, Curtain & Accent Colors???



## iphaxor (Feb 26, 2009)

*Reply*

How about cream orange or tahitian orange wallls with light olive green curtains?:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't really tell what colour the carpet is, but if it is a beige colour then its pretty neutral and you can go with just about anything. 

I would work off the colour palate in the fireplace. You can even go with a shade in the same family as the colour of the mortar inbetween the bricks on the fireplace.

The curtains can be the beginning of your accent colour. You can do two panels on each side if privacy is not an issue. Maybe in a beautiful rich brown. 

You can also add some colour with blue if you go with brown curtains, or a nice luxurious burgundy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

KitKat70 said:


> Ok... I have attached a picture of my living room and new furniture.
> 
> The living room picture was taken while we were still moving in (please excuse the mess, lol). The fireplace and carpet are staying as is - disregard everything else.
> 
> ...


I like the couch design and color :thumbup:. well! i have loads of color ideas popping in my head after i have seen that couch. :thumbsup: 

1- Flamingo red color in the background with a lot of lighting would give the room a cozy warm effect. 

2- Green - some light dull shade of green would look good as well.

3- Lilac and beige goes good together too. try something around those two tones too.:whistling2:


----------

